# Dream Isle is CLOSED! [MASSIVE Item Giveaway + Shopping!]



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm having a MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture!
Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!) As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
You can also donate an umbrella, I'm trying to collect them all. Here's the last few I need! <3





						Umbrellas I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Umbrellas I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 4 items




					villagerdb.com
				



Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

I will be adding things to my wishlist today, so I may not see your message right away! Please allow time for response!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but *catch any bugs/fish you like!
- *Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.

Things to do on Dream Isle:*
- You are free to shop and explore as you like! *I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!*
- Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
- My native fruit is *peaches*, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
- I am giving away free DIYs and a bunch of free things I crafted! Please take some stuff!
- Check out my house if you like, feel free to explore the island!
- *Turnips are selling for: 121 bells.

Abel Sister's:*
Basketball Tank, Fischerhemd, Gym Tee, Multipurpose Vest, Pullover Jacket
Explorer Shorts, Flare Skirt, Traditional Suteteko Pants
Baby-chick Costume, Baseball Uniform, Blossoming Kimono
Eggshell, Kiwi Hat, Outdoor Hat, Ribbon
Beak, Privacy Mash, Sticky Rice
Everyday Socks, Everyday Tights, Semi-opaque Socks, Vivid Tights
Faux-suede Sneakers, Leopard Pumps, Trekking Shoes

*Nook's:*
Ironing Board
Digital Alarm Clock (Pink), Microwave (Black)
Pink Umbrella, Red Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Brown and Red Wrapping Paper
Pink Shanty Wall,White Perforated-board Wall, Black Botanical-tile Wall, Blue Tile Wall
Colorful Puzzle Wall, Purple-rose Wall, Standard Tearoom Wall, Harmonious Wall
Blue Dot Flooring, Green Rubber Flooring, Red-brick Flooring, Red-and-black Vinyl Flooring
Brown Honeycomb Tile, Dark Wood-pattern Flooring, Olive Desert-tile Flooring, Rush Tatami

*Crafting:*
I will be offering my services to crafting items I have in my DIYs. Please note, I am not going to provide the materials for these projects!
If you would like me to craft something for you, it is free, but you must bring the materials!
I will require you to send me a PM with the list of items you wanted crafted and your IGN and island name so I can keep track of what you need when you have over the materials.
Here is a list of my DIYs and the needed materials in the spoiler! (Beware this is a long list! 200+!)


Spoiler: DIY List



Ocarina - 5 clay
Pan Flute - 7 Young Spring Bamboo
Campfire - 3 Tree branches
Bonfire - Campfire, 10 wood
Tiki Torch - 5 tree branches, 5 wood
Clothesline - 10 tree branches
Scarecrow - 3 tree branches, 5 weeds
Tree Branch Wreath - 10 branches
Simple DIY Workbench - 5 hardwood - 1 iron
Mini DIY Workbench - 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood, 2 iron
Wooden Stool - 4 wood
Wooden Chair - 6 wood
Wooden Mini Table - 6 wood
Wooden End Table - 8 wood
Wooden Wardrobe - 12 wood
Wooden Chest - 16 wood
Wooden Simple Bed - 18 wood
Wooden Waste Bin - 4 wood
Log Stool - 4 hardwood
Wild Log Bench - 8 hardwood
Log Round Table - 15 hardwood
Log Garden Lounge - 12 hardwood
Log Stakes - 3 wood
Wooden Block Toy - 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stool - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood
Wooden Block Chair - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Bench - Wooden block toy, 4 softwood
Wooden Block Table - Wooden block toy, 8 softwood
Wooden Block Chest - Wooden block toy, 12 softwood
Wooden Block Bed - Wooden block toy, 17 softwood
Wooden Block Bookshelf - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stereo, Wooden block toy, 5 softwood, 2 iron
Wooden Block Wall Clock - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood, 1 iron
Plain Sink - 6 wood, 4 clay, 1 iron
Natural Garden Chair - 6 hardwood, 4 iron
Natural Square table - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Natural Garden Table - 9 hardwood, 3 iron
Rocking Chair - 3 wood, 5 softwood
Swinging Bench - 5 wood, 7 softwood
Grass Standee - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Tree Standee - 5 wood, 8 softwood
Tea Table - 12 hardwood
Trophy Case - 24 hardwood, 3 gold, 6 iron
Rocking Horse - 5 softwood
Birdcage - 8 wood
Acoustic Guitar - 8 softwood, 3 iron
Garden Wagon - 3 white hyacinths, 3 red cosmos, 3 yellow roses, 8 wood, 2 iron
Stall - 12 wood
Destinations Signpost - 4 hardwood, 8 softwood
Sleigh - 8 wood
Ringtoss - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Wooden Fish - 3 wood
Old Fashioned Washtub - 3 softwood
Cutting Board - 2 hardwood, 1 iron
Firewood - 8 wood
Wooden Toolbox - 4 softwood, 2 iron
Key Holder - 3 wood, 1 iron
Boomerang - 3 hardwood
Bone Doorplate - 3 softwood
Paw-Print Doorplate - 3 wood
Timber Doorplate - 2 wood, 1 pink rose
Wild-Wood Wall - 15 wood
Brown Herringbone Wall - 15 softwood
Corral Fence - 6 wood
Vertical-Board Fence - 8 wood
Country Fence - 6 hardwood
Spiky Fence - 8 hardwood
Barbed Wire Fence - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Simple Wooden Fence - 6 softwood
Lattice Fence - 8 softwood
Imperial Fence - 6 wood, 4 softwood
Recycled Can Thumb Piano - 1 can, 1 wood, 1 iron
Tire Toy - 1 tire
Tire Stack - 3 tires
Trash Bags - 1 can, 1 boot, 1 tire
Garbage Heap Wall - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Garbage Heap Flooring - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Recycled Boots - 2 boots
Modeling Clay - 2 clay
Classic Pitcher - 4 clay
Raccoon Figurine - 6 clay
Brick Oven - 8 clay, 2 iron, 6 wood
Brick Well - 8 clay, 5 wood, 1 flimsy shovel
Silo - 12 iron, 6 hardwood, 12 clay, 12 stone
Brick Fence - 6 clay
Stone Stool - 3 stone
Stone Table - 8 stone
Drinking Fountain - 8 stone, 2 iron
Fountain - 1 drinking fountain, 20 stone, 8 iron
Mossy Garden Rock - 15 stone, 15 weeds
Tall Garden Rock - 60 stone
Stone Arch - 90 stone
Sauna heater - 6 stones, 3 iron, 3 wood
Simple Well - 15 stones, 1 flimsy shovel
Outdoor Bath - 20 stones, 1 shovel
Wave Breaker - 10 stone, 10 clay
Western Style Stone - 30 stones
Stone Tablet - 12 stones
Pond Stone - 10 stones
Cherry Blossom Pond Stone - 10 stones, 3 cherry blossom petals
Basement Flooring - 10 stones
Iron and Stone Fence - 6 stones, 3 iron
Zen Fence - 3 iron, 3 clay, 3 stones
Iron Garden Chair - 3 iron
Iron Closet - 12 iron
Iron Shelf - 14 iron
Iron Hanger Stand - 3 iron
Frying Pan - 2 iron
Gong - 6 iron, 5 wood
Water Pump - 2 iron, 6 clay
Kettle Bathtub - 8 iron, 2 wood, 1 campfire
Manhole Cover - 3 iron
Iron Wall Lamp - 4 iron, 2 clay
Iron Doorplate - 2 iron
Iron Armor - 8 iron
Armor Shoes - 4 iron
Rope Fence - 4 iron
Iron Fence - 6 iron
Ironwood Chair - 3 wood, 2 iron
Ironwood Dresser - 7 wood, 4 iron
Ironwood Bed - 20 wood, 10 iron
Ironwood Cupboard - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 ironwood dresser
Ironwood Kitchenette - 4 wood, 3 iron, 1 ironwood dresser, 1 cutting board
Ironwood DIY Workbench - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Garden Bench - 12 wood, 4 iron
Golden Dishes - 1 gold
Golden Candlestick - 2 gold
Golden Toilet - 6 gold
Golden Gears - 1 gold, 3 iron
Golden Wall - 4 gold
Golden Flooring - 4 gold
Gold Armor - 8 gold
Hay Bed - 20 weeds
Succulent Plant - 10 weeds, 1 can
Terrarium - 12 weeds, 2 iron
Floral Swag - 10 weeds
Potted Ivy - 5 weeds, 5 clay
Hanging Terrarium - 12 weeds, 4 iron
Jungle Flooring - 10 weeds, 10 clay
Backyard Lawn - 30 weeds
Leaf - 5 weeds
Leaf Umbrella - 15 weeds
Bamboo Hat - 10 weeds
Traditional Straw Coat - 8 weeds
Green Grass Skirt - 7 weeds
Straw Fence - 10 weeds, 3 woods
Orange End Table - 10 oranges, 4 wood
Cherry Lamp - 10 cherries, 2 clay
Cherry Wall - 20 cherries
Cherry Umbrella - 7 cherries
Cherry Hat - 5 cherries
Peach Chair - 10 peaches, 5 wood
Peach Surprise Box - 10 peaches, 4 softwood
Peach Umbrella - 7 peaches
Peach Dress - 8 peaches
Pear Hat - 5 pears
Pear Dress - 8 pears
Apple Rug - 6 apples
Coconut Juice - 1 coconut
Palm Tree Lamp - 4 coconuts, 4 wood, 4 clay
Beekeeper's Hive - 3 wasp nests, 5 wood
Honeycomb Wall - 6 wasp nests
Honeycomb Flooring - 5 wasp nests
Tiny Library - 3 books, 5 wood
Wooden Bookshelf - 5 books, 10 wood
Magazine Rack - 2 magazines, 4 wood
Stacked Magazines - 6 magazines
Manga-Library Wall - 10 magazines
Scattered papers - 1 document stack
Giant Teddy Bear - 1 papa bear, 1 mama bear, 1 baby bear
Street Piano - 1 upright piano, 1 painting set
Astronaut Suit - 5 stars, 5 iron
Space Shuttle - 5 stars, 10 iron
Flying Saucer - 15 stars, 10 iron
Robot Hero - 1 rocket, 1 gold armor, 30 rusted parts, 90 iron, 10 gold
Sci-Fi Wall - 5 stars, 1 large star
Lunar Surface - 5 stars, 1 large star
Star Wand - 1 large star, 3 stars
Aries Rocking Chair - 3 stars, 2 aries stars, 1 gold, 5 stones
Bamboo Stool - 5 bamboo
Bamboo Candleholder - 3 bamboo, 2 clay
Bamboo Sphere - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Shelf - 15 bamboo
Bamboo Lunch Box - 4 bamboo
Hearth - 2 bamboo, 5 iron, 4 clay, 5 hardwood
Bamboo Floor Lamp - 8 bamboo
Bamboo Speaker - 3 bamboo, 1 iron
Bamboo Wall - 15 bamboo
Dark Bamboo Rug - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Lattice Fence - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Doll - 6 bamboo
Green Leaf Pile - 1 young spring bamboo, 10 weeds
Bamboo Noodle Slide - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 wood
Steamer Basket Set - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Shoot Lamp - 4 young spring bamboo, 5 bamboo shoots, 4 clay
Bamboo Grove Wall - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 bamboo shoots
Light Bamboo Rug - 6 young spring bamboo
Basket Pack - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Wand - 6 young spring bamboo, 3 stars
Outdoor Picnic Set - 10 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Clock - 5 cherry blossom petals, 1 iron
Cherry Blossom Trees Wall - 10 cherry blossom petals, 5 hardwood
Cherry Blossom Umbrella - 7 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Pochette - 6 cherry blossom petals
Shell Fountain - 5 giant clams, 3 stones
Shell Table - 7 sand dollars, 3 clay
Shell Bed - 5 giant clams, 3 clay, 4 stones
Shell Partition - 4 venus combs, 4 conches
Shell Lamp - 2 giant clams, 3 clay
Shell Speaker - 3 conches, 2 iron
Sandy Beach Flooring - 1 sea snail, 1 venus comb, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie
Windflower Fan - 3 red windflowers, 2 iron
Mum Cushion - 1 yellow mum, 10 weeds
Rose Bed - 10 red roses, 5 wood
Pansy Table - 5 yellow pansies, 3 hardwood
Hyacinth Lamp - purple hyacinths, 3 clay
Flower Stand - 1 red rose, 2 pink roses, 2 orange roses, 2 white lilies, 1 yellow lily, 4 purple windflowers
Windflower wreath - 3 red windflowers, 3 white windflowers, 3 orange windflowers
Mums Wand - 1 yellow mum, 3 stars
Hyacinth Wand - 1 pink hyacinth, 3 stars



I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.

*DODO Code: DWJQB*


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to come visit!


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm coming over


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to join ^_^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> I’d like to come visit!





catheyrine said:


> I'm coming over


Come along~! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



TrippyKitten said:


> I'd like to join ^_^


The more the merrier~!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come too! I'll head over now c:


----------



## intestines (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come over! Thank you for doing this


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 16, 2020)

Hmm.. it says im getting interference what does this mean?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> Hmm.. it says im getting interference what does this mean?


There's a lot of people coming to the island right now, so it means someone else is trying to join or someone has a window open. But there's just a lot of traffic right now.


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to join


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 16, 2020)

Ah. I see, thank you for letting me know! I'll be there whenever it clears up a bit c:


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

id love to go!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Closed the gates for just a few minutes so people could move around! Reopening shortly!


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sounds good when you open I would love to come


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Gates are reopened! Same code.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to stop by when there's room!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Oof, you are full at the moment. Would love to stop by when there is space


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

sunchild said:


> I'd like to stop by when there's room!





peachycrossing9 said:


> Oof, you are full at the moment. Would love to stop by when there is space


Yep, sorry about that! I have 1 slot currently!


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting! ^_^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

TrippyKitten said:


> Thank you so much for hosting! ^_^


You're welcome~


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, would love to come over! I can tip the bear umbrella and the vinyl umbrella


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Hi, would love to come over! I can tip the bear umbrella and the vinyl umbrella


Oh that would be awesome! Thanks! 
Come over whenever you can~


----------



## brinee (Apr 16, 2020)

i would love to visit


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come! I'll bring a couple of DIYs you don't have.


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for hosting !


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

jayxeevee said:


> I'd love to come! I'll bring a couple of DIYs you don't have.


Thank you! 


Alita89 said:


> Thanks for hosting !


You're welcome! Thanks for coming!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I will drop too! Patricia from Tiel

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

oh it seemed it has disconnected.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hello! I will drop too! Patricia from Tiel
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> oh it seemed it has disconnected.


I just did, yeah, sorry about that! Gonna reset.


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 16, 2020)

I got what I needed, thank you!


----------



## Brumbo (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you for the spoiled turnips, love the town.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

New code! DWJQB

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



jayxeevee said:


> I got what I needed, thank you!


Awesome! Glad you did! 


Brumbo said:


> Thank you for the spoiled turnips, love the town.


You're welcome! haha. I figured someone would want them.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 16, 2020)

bought what i wanted before it crashed, thank you for hosting! <3


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

sunchild said:


> bought what i wanted before it crashed, thank you for hosting! <3


You're welcome!  Thanks for coming!


----------



## Jas (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to come if it's still okay!


----------



## Kittyakara (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry! My internet messed up while I was there.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Kittyakara said:


> Sorry! My internet messed up while I was there.


It's alright! I understand! 
Feel free to come back if you like.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't have much in the way of furniture/umbrellas that you need, but do you need nmt by chance? I'd love to come by


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

LindseyKate04 said:


> I don't have much in the way of furniture/umbrellas that you need, but do you need nmt by chance? I'd love to come by


Tips aren't required, so don't feel like you need to bring anything at all~! 
If you want to bring something though, anything at all is always welcome! 
I'm not picky.  NMTs, Bells, Materials, Furniture, Clothes, etc!
I'm going to eventually need to fill out my whole catalog, so I take anything. hehe.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Thank you everyone that came! I gave most of the items away! I look forward to hosting more giveaways! You guys made it awesome!


----------

